# Problems with workstation.



## Lane_399 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey there I have recently been building myself a workstation an Intel® "Vernonia" Quad Core Workstation/Server to be precise. 
*Its specs are as follows:
*
Intel Server Chassis SC5299WS - Tower - 6U - SSI EEB 3.6 - power supply 670 Watt - black - USB

Intel S5000XVN SATA i5000x, 2x 771

Intel BX80574L5420P - Quad Core Xeon LV L5420P LGA771 2.50GHz FSB1333 12Mb - Passive) X2

OS XP Home Edition

Sapphire 11139-00-40R - RADEON HD 4850X2 2GB GDDR3 PCI-E QUAD-DVI TVO FULL-RETAIL IN)

(Kingston KVR667D2Q8F5/4G - Kingston ValueRAM 4GB (2x4GB) 667MHz DDR2 SDRAM Fully Buffered ECC CL5 DIMM Quad Rank x8 Memory)

(Logitech 920-000375 - G15 Keyboard New)

(Pioneer BDC-S02BK - Pioneer 5x BluRay DVDRW Combo)

(Seagate STM3320614AS - MAXTOR DIAMONDMAX22 320GB SATA 3.5 7200RPM 16MB SATA300)

Western Digital WD5000AADS - WD 500GB CAVIAR GREEN SATA-II 32MB HDD)

B13719 (Trust 12950 - Trust 5.1 Surround Sound Card SC-5250 (514DX 5.1 Sound Expert Optical))

*Workstations Current Uses:
*The Workstations Current Uses are design (CAD), gameing (when possible), and films.

*THE ISSUE:*

As it happens I've had quite a few problems with it regarding the graphics card, everything else seems to work fine. Although this card is not on intels supported list it worked to a point but has now decided that it has had enough and does not want to play cricket. I have brought two other graphics cards that were on intels supported list but nether worked.

Does anyone have any graphics cards that they would recommend?

So am open to suggestions and any advice that I can get.

Yours Sincerely Lane_399


----------



## skabular (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi in answer to your question re a graphics card to work with this motherboard. I have been using a NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT for the last 2 years using Windows XP Pro and Suse Linux and havn't had any problems so far.


----------



## Lane_399 (Nov 20, 2009)

Cheers thanks for the information, skabular all thats left is to wait for the next pay check comes thorough and I shall be trying this out. 

Yours Sincerely Lane_399


----------

